# Thursday night drinks , 3 February, Trader Vic's Madinat Jumeirah



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

OK guys and gals... the "competition" for all the event organising seems to be over even before it began lol

The forum has been rather too quiet lately and since the usual organiser is yet again travelling it befalls on yours truly to pick up where everyone left off two weeks ago.

This week the proposed venue for the usual Thursday Night drinks is Trader Vic's at Madinat Jumeirah from 9pm. I look forward to seeing lots of newbies alongside the regular crowd.

Newbies please don't forget to PM me for contact details so that you can find us when you get there.

See ya all on Thursday!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds good! Can't wait to get some good drinking done! Mods please sticky this so people, especially newbies can check it out


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> Sounds good! Can't wait to get some good drinking done! Mods please sticky this so people, especially newbies can check it out


Seems the Mods are all too busy with more serious stuff Moe!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

i'm in. i *really *need to chill as it's been a hellish two weeks... i'll show up around 10 or so.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

We did the stickying the other day as an experiment. I don't think is needed though as these threads are popular and tend to stay on the first page anyway.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

YOu should do it for the newbies dizzy because they often don't look past the first page


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

But the thread IS on the first page  and is very likely to stay here. Sticking is not needed.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

And by the way, from the amount of old threads that often get resurrected and are MONTHS or even YEARS old I'd say newbies do go past the first page, so no need to worry...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes it is on the first page now, but this morning and last night it wasn't that's why I asked.


----------



## yankee79 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> OK guys and gals... the "competition" for all the event organising seems to be over even before it began lol
> 
> The forum has been rather too quiet lately and since the usual organiser is yet again travelling it befalls on yours truly to pick up where everyone left off two weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Trader Vic's fantastic choice....in for sure


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

It is beginning to look like there will be a nice group already....
Can't wait to chill out after a very very long week of hard work!


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

cool.. i'll try to be there.. ))


----------



## oz75 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Thursday Night*

Hi Anna

I'm quite interested in coming down - new to this site but not new to dubai - was born here - 35 years now!

I'm in and out of the office - would like to come down - if you have the time can you give me a shout -

is it a net working night - or just a general social event that you guys organise?

Cheers. Oz


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

oz75 said:


> Hi Anna
> 
> I'm quite interested in coming down - new to this site but not new to dubai - was born here - 35 years now!
> 
> ...


Hi Oz

you might like to edit your post and delete that number!! This forum is open to everyone to read.
Will send you a PM with information.

YOGA GIRL


----------



## oz75 (Feb 2, 2011)

*hi*

Thats ok - what are they going to do - stalk me? 

I'm out of the office so feel free to send me a text or call or mail back here.

Appreciate it.

Take care and thanks for the reply


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

oz75 said:


> Thats ok - what are they going to do - stalk me?
> 
> I'm out of the office so feel free to send me a text or call or mail back here.
> 
> ...


As soon as you have 5 posts the PM facility will be activated and I will be able to send you a message... 
You would be surprised what can happen when you post your number online! Besides which it is against forum rules. Thanks Dizzy for taking care of that.

To answer your question we do not meet to do business. It is a social event.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Yoga girl said:


> You would be surprised what can happen when you post your number online! Besides which it is against forum rules. Thanks Dizzy for taking care of that.


And you managed to make things difficult for him by quoting his number in one of your replies


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

rsinner said:


> And you managed to make things difficult for him by quoting his number in one of your replies


It is hard to do certain things when you have 10 seconds and on the BB!

Oz75 you havent got 5 posts so I cannot send you a private message. I did not write down your mobile number earlier. If you manage to post 5 times before tomorrow night please send me a PM and I will reply with my contact details..


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Seems we have a nice little group again and a nice mix of regulars plus newbies!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Right! Anyone who has or will PM Yoga Girl be advised that she will get back to you after 5 as she cannot access the forum right now. You could also try me up until 5 or 6.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Right! Anyone who has or will PM Yoga Girl be advised that she will get back to you after 5 as she cannot access the forum right now. You could also try me up until 5 or 6.


so who's coming tonight?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

lol no idea but I guess whoever has already confirmed here, those who have PMed and those who already know the area or know Yoga Girl. Sometimes people don't confirm and just turn up.


----------



## njj1986 (Dec 7, 2010)

i'll be there... it's definitely been a long week for me.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> lol no idea but I guess whoever has already confirmed here, those who have PMed and those who already know the area or know Yoga Girl. Sometimes people don't confirm and just turn up.


thanks moe.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Good well PM Yoga Girl if you haven't already.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who showed up last night. Newbies and Senior Expats alike. It was a good crowd and great fun!!


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I was hoping to make this one but had to redirect to Oman! Will there be a group getting together next thursday? I will be in Dubai all week.

Hope to meet some of you!



Yoga girl said:


> Thanks to everyone who showed up last night. Newbies and Senior Expats alike. It was a good crowd and great fun!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

xchaos777 said:


> I was hoping to make this one but had to redirect to Oman! Will there be a group getting together next thursday? I will be in Dubai all week.
> 
> Hope to meet some of you!


Most likely there will be something next Thursday, or so I have been told  
I also heard there might be a Friday night event .... Just keep watching the forum!


----------

